
Companies hiring designers despite Covid-19 (200 open positions) - adamhayek_123
https://www.trybrandy.com/blog/great-companies-hiring-designers-despite-covid-19
======
lovepreetd
This pandemic has disrupted lives, and everyone is instructed to stay at home
unless it is essential to go outside. The recruitment industry has no
exceptions, and HR professionals who want to remain productive and efficient
should adopt the HR automation tool to get their work done quickly. More at
[https://bit.ly/2YYtink](https://bit.ly/2YYtink)

